# Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?



## arcDaniel (29. November 2011)

*Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*

Hi,

Also ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 Netzteiles mit 850 Watt.

Nach jetzt etwas mehr als 2 Jahren, macht der Lüfter böse Geräusche. Nach den Geräuschen ist das Lager im Eimer und ratert ganz schön.

Sehr gut merkt man dies wenn man den PC ausschaltet nud der Lüfter nachläuft, und wenn ich dieses Geräusch höre, naja. Denke mit einem Vernünfigen Lüfter wäre der gesamte PC somit um einiges Leiser.

Das Netzteil ist einfach zu schade um es jetzt schon ganz zu ersetzten. Von der Form her handelt es sich um einen Normalen 120mm Lüfter, welcher allerding keinen Normalen Anschluss hat.

Es kommen zwar 4 Kabel raus, allerdings ist es kein PWM Lüfter, sondern einer welcher über die Spannung geregelt wird und die Masse doppelt ausgeführt ist. Also Plus und einmal Masse mit Stecker welche im Netzteil selbst angeschlossen ist, und einemal Tachosignal und Masse welche aus dem Netzteil rausgeführ werden um ans Mainboard anzuschliessen damit die Geschwindigkeit ausgelesen werden kann. Ist das so richtig?

Kann ich einfach einen 3-Pin Lüfter (welcher im Prinzip ja alles bietet was man Braucht) nehmen und die Masse Spliten? Oder ist der Verbaute soooo spziell?

Es gibt nicht zufällig, Tauschlüfter von BeQuiet ala SilentWing welche eine bessere Qualität bieten als die damals Verwendeten Lüfter?


----------



## mmayr (29. November 2011)

Prinzipiell ist es sehr gefährlich am NT rumzubasteln. Kann nur davon abraten!
ABER: habe selber mal einen defekten Lüfter getauscht. Allerdings lass ich den über meine Lüftersteuerung laufen. Dh ich regle den manuell. Dann hat's auch mit den Anschlüssen keine Probleme.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. November 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*

*Wenn du noch Garantie hast, sende es ein!*

Wenn nicht: 
Grundsätzlich besteht bei einem offenen Netzteil Lebensgefahr!
Durch den Austausch des Lüfters verliert das Gerät die Zulassung, dadurch darf es nicht mehr in Deutschland betrieben werden und du wirst zum Hersteller. Das heißt im Klartext: Du haftest für alle Störungen (oder Schäden), die das Gerät verursachen könnte. Wenn z.B. das Gerät nach der Modifikation andere Hardware stört und spezielle Hardware zum Aufspüren der Störquelle genutzt wird, so müsstest du für diesen Einsatz aufkommen.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. November 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*

mag sein, dass ich noch Garantie habe, habe aber keine Rechnung mehr (verlegt) und brauche das Netzteil auch, sprich habe keine Zeit es einzuschicken.

Was das mit Gefährlich und so angeht, ich habe Industrie-Elektriker (wo ich viel mit Trafos und Netzteilen zutun hatte) gelernt und habe meine Lehre mit Auszeichnung beendet, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht mehr in meinem Beruf arbeite, habe ich aber ein Grundwissen in der Materie.

Wenn ich aber keine vernünftige Infos über den Installierten Lüfter bekommen, werde ich, meinem System zu liebe, auch nix riskieren. Dann werde ich eher ein neues Teil kaufen.

Das mit Lüfter extern steuern wäre ne Möglichkeit, allerdings ist das für mich eher wie ein Provisorium und keine fachgerechte Reparatur. Der Lüfter läuft ja noch, auch wenn das Netzteil seinem Namen nicht mehr gerecht wird  Würde auch gerne ein neues BeQuiet Netzteil kaufen, leider sind aber noch keine 80+ Platin Netzteile im Program. Allerdings sollen die Enermax Platimax auch ganz gut sein, mal sehen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. November 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*

Weißt du noch, wo du das Netzteil erworben hast?
Wenn ja, dann könntest du bei dem Händler, wo du es kauftest, eine Ersatzrechnung bekommen.

Ansonsten: 
Bezüglich der Reperatur darf ich dir keinen Support geben, da ich dann für eventuell auftretende Schäden mithaften würde.
Das ist etwas, was ich nicht soo gern möchte...

Auch wenn ich dir gern helfen möchte, so ist es mir momentan leider nicht möglich


----------



## arcDaniel (29. November 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*

Nicht weiter schlimm, an sich verstehe ich dies auch und respektiere dass ich hierzu keine Hilfeleistung bekomme, dachte mir dies schon ehe ich das Thema erstellt habe, dachte aber auch Fragen kostet nix 

Also werde mir nächstes Jahr ein neues Netzteil kaufen, es sollte von höchster Qualität sein und wenigstens 80+ Platin erfüllen, damit sich ein neukauf auch lohnt. Nun habe ich beim Internet durchforsten gelesen dass ein neues Dark Power P10 kommt, welcher in den kleinen Ausbaustufen 80+ Platin erfüllt.

An sich hatte ich schon das Platimax erblickt (im Platin ist die Auswahl ja nicht gerade berauschend), kannst du mir denn vielleicht Arrgumente liefern, warum ich mich doch für ein neues BeQuiet! entscheiden sollte?

Persönlich geht bei mir die Qualität vor den Preis, und wenn das Geld in eine Europäische Firma kommt ist es mir ebenfalls lieber  

Noch ein kleiner Zusatz --> hatte in meinem Alten Gehäuse etwas genauso lange ein SilentWing 120mm im Einsatz wie das Netzteil, der SilentWing ist sogar Jetzt noch immer flüsterleise, finde es schade dass beim P7 diese Lüfter noch nicht zum Einsatz kamen.


----------



## NCphalon (29. November 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*

Interessant, mein 550W P7 fängt auch langsam an zu klackern, is aber bis jetz nur beim Nachlaufen zu hören.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*

@arcDaniel Ich glaube die P10 mit Platin gibts ab 860 Watt oder so ähnlich, basieren soweit ich mich erinnere auf dem Seasonic Design, da wirst du keine Unterschiede haben ob Seasonic, Be Quiet oder Enermax


----------



## NCphalon (30. November 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*

Die Platine vielleicht aber die NTs von bequiet werden wahrscheinlich immernoch den Grill und die SilentWings haben


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. November 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also werde mir nächstes Jahr ein neues Netzteil kaufen, es sollte von höchster Qualität sein und wenigstens 80+ Platin erfüllen, damit sich ein neukauf auch lohnt. Nun habe ich beim Internet durchforsten gelesen dass ein neues Dark Power P10 kommt, welcher in den kleinen Ausbaustufen 80+ Platin erfüllt.


Warum möchtest du unbedingt ein Platinum zertifiziertes Netzteil haben?

Ich verstehe ja, dass du ein möglichst effizientes Netzteil haben möchtest, aber Platinum bringt auch nur 1-2% mehr Effizienz als Gold - bei relativ hohem Aufwand, da wir schon am oberen Ende des technisch machbaren sind...


arcDaniel schrieb:


> An sich hatte ich schon das Platimax erblickt (im Platin ist die Auswahl ja nicht gerade berauschend), kannst du mir denn vielleicht Arrgumente liefern, warum ich mich doch für ein neues BeQuiet! entscheiden sollte?


Nun, ein größerer Teil deines Geldes bleibt in Deutschland 
Ansonsten müsste ich auf Reviews verweisen.

Aber da unser Platinum zertifiziertes 850W P10 noch auf sich warten lässt...



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Zusatz --> hatte in meinem Alten Gehäuse etwas genauso lange ein SilentWing 120mm im Einsatz wie das Netzteil, der SilentWing ist sogar Jetzt noch immer flüsterleise, finde es schade dass beim P7 diese Lüfter noch nicht zum Einsatz kamen.


FDB Lager in Lüftern sind noch relativ jung, die kamen erst in der Dark Power Pro P8 bzw Straight Power E7 Serie. 
Der Lüfter in deinem P7 sollte aber schon ein Rifle Bearing haben.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @arcDaniel Ich glaube die P10 mit Platin gibts ab 860 Watt oder so ähnlich, basieren soweit ich mich erinnere auf dem Seasonic Design, da wirst du keine Unterschiede haben ob Seasonic, Be Quiet oder Enermax


Nein, nur das 850W Modell ist Platin zertifiziert, als einziges Gerät der Serie.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. November 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*



> da wir schon am oberen Ende des technisch machbaren sind...



Nana... was ist das denn für einen Einstellung, es geht immer besser !

Laut diversen Reviews soll das P7 ja zwischen silber und gold liegen, was ganz gut ist, da ich aber meinen PC 24/7 am laufen habe, und Folding@Home eine Rolle spielt, ist mir die Effizents sehr wichtig.

Reviews werde ich lesen sobald verfügbar, weiss nur noch nicht ob ich nochmals so ein 850W Netzteil brauche, hatte SLI noch immer im Kopf, habe es aber nie genutzt, teils hängt es auch damit zusammen was die nächste GPU Generation bringt, wird die gut, schnell und effizent, brauch ich keine 850W sonder eher etwas um die 600W und dann ist es ja mit Platin zumindest bei BeQuiet! nicht machbar. Wenn ich mich mit Gold abfinden müsste wäre das Straight Power E9 eine Alternative in der 680W Version, das haut auch nicht diese Lüftersteuerung der DarkPower welche zumindest ich als Nutzlos empfinde.

Jedenfall werde ich bei den Reviews auch darauf achten was als Lüfter verbaut ist.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. November 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nana... was ist das denn für einen Einstellung, es geht immer besser!


Naja, nicht wirklich...

Denn irgendwann kommt der Punkt, an dem eine weitere Steigerung z.B. der Effizienz, nicht so einfach machbar ist. Sprich jegliche kleine Verbesserung ist unverhältnismäßig teuer und steht in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Aufwand. Das hängt natürlich auch von den verfügbaren Bauteilen ab und kann sich auch im Laufe der Zeit (wenn bessere Bauteile verfügbar werden) ändern. So war eine Effizienz von (deutlich) unter 80% vor ein paar Jahren üblich. Heute ist eine Effizienz von 80% von 20 bis 100% Belastung schon fast das mindeste, Geräte die darunter gehen, gibt es kaum mehr. 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Laut diversen Reviews soll das P7 ja zwischen silber und gold liegen, was ganz gut ist, da ich aber meinen PC 24/7 am laufen habe, und Folding@Home eine Rolle spielt, ist mir die Effizents sehr wichtig.


Öhm, nein, ich denke nicht. Laut 80plus Report scheitert das P7 knapp an Bronze (bei 100% Last werden die geforderten 82% knapp verfehlt). 

Im 230VAC Netz wäre die Effizienz natürlich etwas höher, das liegt daran, dass hier die Ströme im Primärkreis etwas geringer sind und daher hier weniger verloren geht. Die Unterschiede können hier z.T. relativ gewaltig sein und bis zu 3% ausmachen!
z.B. 77,6% im 115VAC Netz und 80,3% im 230VAC Netz sind im Rahmen des möglichen, bei gleicher Belastung.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Reviews werde ich lesen sobald verfügbar, weiss nur noch nicht ob ich nochmals so ein 850W Netzteil brauche, hatte SLI noch immer im Kopf, habe es aber nie genutzt, teils hängt es auch damit zusammen was die nächste GPU Generation bringt, wird die gut, schnell und effizent, brauch ich keine 850W sonder eher etwas um die 600W und dann ist es ja mit Platin zumindest bei BeQuiet! nicht machbar. Wenn ich mich mit Gold abfinden müsste wäre das Straight Power E9 eine Alternative in der 680W Version, das haut auch nicht diese Lüftersteuerung der DarkPower welche zumindest ich als Nutzlos empfinde.
> 
> Jedenfall werde ich bei den Reviews auch darauf achten was als Lüfter verbaut ist.


Brauchst du wirklich ein 680W Gerät?

Schau mal, ob du ein Energiekostenmessgerät bekommen kannst und schau mal, was dein Rechner momentan aufnimmt.

Bei nur einer CPU und GPU würde ich an dieser Stelle eher etwas mit um die 500W in den Raum schmeißen.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. November 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*

Danke schon mal für die Informationen. 

Naja hatte ein Review gelesen dass das P7, eben zischen Silber und Gold liegen soll, gut zu wissen dass dem nicht so ist, und eigentlich nur ein normales 80+ Netzteil ist.

Zu den 680W, naja, wenn ich den Kalkulator auf der BeQuiet Seite nehme, und davon ausgehe dass ich noch eine GTX550ti als PhysX Karte (welche nebenbei auch WUs abarbeiten soll), dazu nehme, bekomme ich ein 1000W oder 1200W Netzteil vorgeschlagen, lasse ich die zweite GPU weg, ist das kleinste noch immer 730W. Weiss nicht wie euer Kalkulator funktioniert, finde die Vorgeschlagenen Netzteile aber schon etwas überzogen.


----------



## NCphalon (30. November 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*

Laut diesem Review packt das P7 550W die Bronze Spezifikation mit 83,5%; 85,5% und 87%, 80+ Bronze fordert 82%, 85% und 82% bei 20, 50 und 100% Last.

(Ich mag die Vorstellung, dass ich mir bevor es 80+ überhaupt gab, schon en NT geholt hab, das die Bronze Spezifikation erfüllt )


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Zu den 680W, naja, wenn ich den Kalkulator auf der BeQuiet Seite nehme, und davon ausgehe dass ich noch eine GTX550ti als PhysX Karte (welche nebenbei auch WUs abarbeiten soll), dazu nehme, bekomme ich ein 1000W oder 1200W Netzteil vorgeschlagen, lasse ich die zweite GPU weg, ist das kleinste noch immer 730W. Weiss nicht wie euer Kalkulator funktioniert, finde die Vorgeschlagenen Netzteile aber schon etwas überzogen.


Lass mal die Laufwerke weg, dann sollte es besser passen  



NCphalon schrieb:


> Laut diesem Review packt das P7 550W die Bronze Spezifikation mit 83,5%; 85,5% und 87%, 80+ Bronze fordert 82%, 85% und 82% bei 20, 50 und 100% Last.
> 
> (Ich mag die Vorstellung, dass ich mir bevor es 80+ überhaupt gab, schon en NT geholt hab, das die Bronze Spezifikation erfüllt )


 
Im 230VAC Netz oder wurde, 80plus konform bei 115VAC getestet?


----------



## NCphalon (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*

Warum sollte man sich für die Effizienzwerte bei 115VAC interessieren wenn man das NT eh an 230VAC betreibt? Es is vielleicht net bei 80plus.org so gelistet, aber hier erfüllt es Bronze, egal wie man es dreht und wendet^^


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel beim BeQuiet! Dark Power P7 ?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich für die Effizienzwerte bei 115VAC interessieren wenn man das NT eh an 230VAC betreibt? Es is vielleicht net bei 80plus.org so gelistet, aber hier erfüllt es Bronze, egal wie man es dreht und wendet^^


Der Vergleichbarkeit halber.

Weil ein 80plus Bronze kann im 230VAC Netz etwas effizienter sein und die Effizienz erreichen, die ein Silber zertifiziertes im 115VAC Netz erreicht - dennoch ist es nicht Silber zertifiziert und auch nicht so effizient wie ein Silber zertifiziertes!
Denn das Silber zertifizierte wäre in einem 230VAC Netz auch deutlich effizienter...

Von daher:
Es erfüllt eben nicht die Anforderungen für 80plus Bronze, da hierfür die Spannung auf 115VAC festgelegt ist


----------

